

 Find sites sharing the same IP address - tremt
http://sharingmyip.com/

======
deadcyclo
Be aware that this site doesn't do what it claims: "See which web sites are
sharing the same IP Address." The truth would be: "See which web sites that
have previously been searched for on our site that shares the same IP"

Basically it will only show sub-domains within the domain you search for,
unless previous searches for other domains happen to match the IP.

I tested this just to confirm: I searched for one of my domains (apr. 20
domains on the same IP) and only sub-domains showed up. I searched for another
of my domains and the sub-domains+my previous search showed up.

~~~
tremt
Not really. We seeded it with millions of sites/ IP addresses. But if yours
are very small/new they wouldn't be there. But we do add each searched site in
the db.

~~~
deadcyclo
Small yes, new not so much (the oldest domain is from 1998).

But I think you are bypassing the point here somewhat. The point isn't that it
only relies on previous searches, or on previous searches at all. The point is
that it is not, and will probably never be a complete database, at least not
the way things work as of now.

Just for fun I tried a couple of other tools that boast the same feature
(<http://spyonweb.com> and <http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/web-sites-on-
web-server/>) and they both found most of all of these sites without any
problem.

The major difference here is your site has a nice clean interface with a very
easily parseable source, something these two other sites definitely don't
have.

Now, if you could manage the same results as these other sites maintaining the
clean interface you have now, it would definitely be my future choice. But as
long as there are other sites out there that provide more reliable results...

------
PHPAdam
It was unable to detect any other website on my server, YouGetSignal I use a
lot, and works well.

<http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/web-sites-on-web-server/>

~~~
JonnieCache
Its gmaps based visual traceroute is brilliant as well. I love that site.

------
robk
Bing does this too with the ip: operator.

------
karolist
Bing/MSN Search had this for ages in the form of query "ip:IP_OF_THE_SERVER"
which would return a list of indexed websites having domains with this IP
address.

I suspect this site uses Bing under the hood - finds the IP of entered website
domain, queries bing and returns the results.

This is widely used by security folks when doing pen testing - even if you
don't find any flaws on the targeted website, there's a great chance other
websites won't be as secure if it's on shared hosting and such tools help to
find those other websites.

------
swalberg
I use <http://spyonweb.com/>, which shows sites on the same IP address, using
the same DNS servers, adsense publisher, or Google analytics account.

------
tremt
It has some cool options too. For example:

<http://sharingmyip.com/?site=ycombinator.com>

It finds related sub-domains being used, like wiki.ycombinator.com

Or for Cisco: <http://sharingmyip.com/?site=cisco.com>

It shows that some of their external domains are pointed to internal addresses
(in the 10.0 range).

------
qjz
Note that if a site is using a CDN like Akamai, the results may show some
strange bedfellows and will be entirely dependent on the location of the host
doing the lookup. Don't make the assumption that they're in any way related to
each other or even that the authoritative origins are in the same hosting
facility. Nice tool, though, does what it says and could be a useful check
whenever you're considering implementing some draconian firewall rules.

------
ef4
In modern distributed architectures, you might see a lot of completely
unrelated sites on the same IP.

I used to work at one of the major CDNs, and we spent a lot of effort
segregating some of our customers into separate IP space, so they wouldn't
cause the rest of our customers to get firewalled by the likes of China.

------
tremt
Or that the owner of symbolics. com (first domain ever)
<http://sharingmyip.com/?site=symbolics.com>

Also owns iblog. com, tablets. com, etc.

------
tremt
Another one:

<http://sharingmyip.com/?site=facebook.com>

They have dev . facebook.com pointing to 10.30.0.50 (internal IP address).

------
zaphoyd
Not that anyone probably cares, but it doesn't work for domains that only have
an IPv6/AAAA record. An interesting option there might be to see sites that
share an IPv6 prefix of a certain length?

------
bane
I suppose then that somebody running off of GAE (my company) should see a huge
number of sites.

Yup www.kymalabs.com brought back a couple pages.

------
galuggus
I'm Quite confused by this.

I can see some spammy looking sites on the same ip as a small site I set up
for a friend.

Should I be worried?

------
ideamonk
I can't do much about 4 domains pointed to one IP and handled by apache vhosts
config. But the good thing it does is that it co-relates previous searches to
build its DB.

That's quite better than fail actually, it understands that the user is trying
to test me :), in turn it benefits.

But definitely no results for first timers. Multiple sources (gps, wifi) could
be used to build out a cell-id -> location DB in similar way.

------
aquarin
It seems this does not work for my sites.

------
zalew
isn't it basically the same as <http://www.myipneighbors.com/> ?

------
geuis
Doesn't really work. I have 5 domains pointing to one ip and this failed on
all of them.

